# Rest in Peace The Vaping Bru



## Scouse45 (12/8/21)

It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this post. One of our vaping brothers Daniel Theron AKA The Vaping Bru has passed on yesterday. I’m sure many of you on this forum will have met him in one way or another. Whether having an argument with him which he loved to do. Or having a laugh with him or laughing at his channel. He was very much a family man they meant the world to him.

Moments and times spent with him at vapecon will never be forgotten. As well as his insane knife collection. I’m sure many of us will that goofy man and his laugh. Don’t be a doos be lekker! For anyone that wants to say something or share a story pls do! Community must stick together for the ones we hav lost!

@Room Fogger
@vicTor
@JurgensSt
@Clouds4Days
@spiv
@Akash
@KZOR
@Christos
@RenaldoRheeder
@GSM500
@Silver 
@Rob Fisher 

Gooi Wolke Pappa!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 21


----------



## vicTor (12/8/21)

...my friend and confidant, Daniel, you were taken too soon my Bru

I'm going to miss those late night chats with you and the guys, mostly Cowboy Dan

may you rest in peace

gooi wolke Papa ! gooi wolke !

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## JurgensSt (12/8/21)

Will miss the Whatsapp calls at weird hours of the night. 
Hope where ever he ends up in the afterlife, they have stock of Castle or he will be grumpy 

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.

Cheers Daniel and thanks for everything

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Room Fogger (12/8/21)

Condolences to the family and all his friends.

Rest In Peace “The Bru” Daniel, will miss the midnight garage conferences.

May your clouds be dense and flavorful, batteries always be charged and the Castle fridge always be within arms reach.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## GSM500 (12/8/21)

Those crazy late night calls will be missed for sure. Remember his wife telling him off for making a racket late at night while the family sleeps. He'd just give that cheeky smile with a castle in his hand 

My thoughts and prayers are with his family

He's up there chucking clouds right now.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/21)

Terrible news! He was a really funny guy and had many hysterical chats with him... he will be missed! Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Sash (12/8/21)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Daniel’s family. He was passionate with his opinions and always had a laugh to offer. RIP Daniel

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/21)

Daniel ''The Bru'' , My fellow moderator on ''Wing It'' with @KZOR ,and funny man, Go well, thanks for all the laughs .

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Stranger (12/8/21)

Rest in peace.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/8/21)

May he Rest in Peace. Strength to his family during this difficult period.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/21)

Daniel will be missed by many of us. My best wishes to his family and friends.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## AKS (12/8/21)

Such sad news. Strength,love and condolences to his family,loved ones and friends.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/8/21)

Always time for a laugh. I'm sure where ever he is, he's already stirring up a storm or just 'stirring'.
RIP Daniel. You will be missed.

Condolences to his family and friends. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Ruwaid (12/8/21)

May he rest in peace and strength to his family and friends.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/8/21)

Condolences to his friends and family. He was a humorous and likeable person, always quick with a quip. He will be missed.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (12/8/21)

May he rest in peace, condolences goes out to the family and friends.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Adephi (12/8/21)

That's really sad news. Really kak times we are living in.

Will rewick his Reosmod tonight for a good puff.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/21)

May his soul rest in peace. All my thoughts to his family and friends!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (12/8/21)

Rest in peace. Strength and love to his family and friends. I really enjoyed watching his channel and didn’t get to meet him but nonetheless sad to hear of his passing.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Raindance (12/8/21)

Sad news indeed. 

Regards

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver (12/8/21)

Man, this is such a tragedy

Daniel and I spoke a few times over the years. He was always helpful and meant so well. The last time was around VapeCon 2019 prep. He helped us with a few things and always sent great vibes and support. Daniel made me laugh several times. 

So very sorry for his family. I pray for them to have strength in this time. Wishing them all long life.

Rest in peace Daniel

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Christos (12/8/21)

Sad times indeed for the families left behind.

Damnit, now I have to find someone else who will buy me a beer....
In all seriousness, my thoughts go out to his wife and daughter.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (12/8/21)

Farewell. My condolences to the family. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Scouse45 (12/8/21)

He won’t let us forget him this loud abrasive loving bugger!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)

Scouse45 said:


> He won’t let us forget him this loud abrasive loving bugger!
> View attachment 236809



I remember the day he got this cab, he was super chuffed and couldn't wait to hit the 4x4 trails

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## WV2021 (13/8/21)

Condolences to his friends and family. I never had the chance to meet him but it is always very sad that one vaper pass away. Always great to see how our vaping family is coming together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (13/8/21)

vicTor said:


> I remember the day he got this cab, he was super chuffed and couldn't wait to hit the 4x4 trails



We would have gone on a 4x4 trip in September with his new toy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Deemo (14/8/21)

My condolences to his family and friends. May his soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (14/8/21)

My condolences. May his soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (19/8/21)

been a week today

Reactions: Like 1


----------

